# automatic wont shift from 1st ????



## neukin (Dec 21, 2005)

1990 240sx.... automatic wont shift into 2nd or anything. lmk if you know anything


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

low fluid maybe?


----------



## neukin (Dec 21, 2005)

has kinda clean fuild, accually had too much. I just picked the car up today. Just wont shift up from first. beats me, some are saying its the rev sensor (revolutions) and if you unplug the sensor the car goes to the Speed and TPS sensors for data on shifting. i dont know whats up but i was looking for someone that had the same problem and fixed it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Two things to check:
1 - speed sensor on the rear of the tranny.
2 - TPS.


----------



## neukin (Dec 21, 2005)

tps is good and speed sensor works.. new/clean fluid OD light switch works but doesnt do anthing.. R works etc. just wont get out of 1st...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Have you replaced the ATF filter? Anytime the ATF is changed, the filter should also be changed.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

How do you check the ATF level? It should be check with the tranny fully warmed up and sitting with motor running at idle.

Other possible causes:
1 - line pressure low
2 - line pressure solenoid valve malfunction


----------



## 1hotsilvia (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey neukin. I know you mentioned that some have said to unpug the rev. sensor. Have you done this yet? If not I would definitely give it a try. It's super easy to disable, takes just a few minutes under the hood. Also, do you get a flash from the od light upon start up. If so, are you familiar with how to pull the codes?

Oh, and I know this is off topic, but are you from ft. wayne neukin? I'm in Auburn.


----------



## chipples (Jul 18, 2006)

hah i know this sounds simple but if you havent already done it take your key out of the ignition (youve probly done it tho)


----------



## neukin (Dec 21, 2005)

i unpluged the rev sensor and nothing. i checked the fluid with it warm and in neutual as a friend said and it was pretty high i took the pan off and changed fuild with correct amount using some of the old fuild as not to shock the tranny and still nothing. there was a ton of shit on that magnet tho so the clutch disks could be shot to hell.. but im not sure. damn auto.. 

the pressure im unsure how to check that...

seems a new transmission is in order but with only 114,000 miles it would be good still.

yep im in fort wayne IN your not too far

the od light does flash a few times with the key turned on


----------



## Negativityx13 (Jul 2, 2006)

its either in ur ecu, or a plug on the tranny isnt plugged all the way in i am not sure if it has a plug, but mainly the ecu would tell it to shift check into that first


----------



## 1hotsilvia (Jun 11, 2006)

This is how to pull tcu codes.


1)start vehicle and warm it to operating temp.
2) turn the key off and press the OD button to on position make sure shifter is in park.
3)Turn the key on engine not running make sure the od light comes on for 2 seconds. 
4) turn the key off and shift the trans to D. use the lock release if neccesary. Set the OD switch to off.
5) turn the key on and wait at least 2 seconds. then set OD switch to on.
6) Shift to 1
7) set overdrive switch to off.
8) press accelerator to floor then release it completly 
9) set overdrive switch to on.

This will start the OD light to flash your codes. The light will have one long illumination flash then start flashing short blips. Watch the flashes carfully cause one or more of them will stay on slightly longer then the others. There are 10 flashes total. If say it goes like this, first the start signal long flash then
blip..blip..blink.blip..blip..blip..blip..blip..blip..blip. notice how the thrid was a little longer. The would be a 3 which corrospondes to TPS short or open. 

When you do it there are 10 posibilities plus a no failure which would be all blips of the light. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OD OFF indicator lamp flicker is longer than the rest: damaged circuit (short/disconnected)

1st: revolution sensor 
2nd:speed senosor 
3rd: throttle sensor 
4th: shift solenoid A 
5th: shift solenoid B
6th: overrun clutch solenoid
7th: lock-up solenoid
8th: fluid temp seonsor disconnected or A/T control unit power source is damaged
9th: engine revolution signal
10th: line pressure solenoid

Hope this helps, I'd copy it for your records. 

Let me know what you find. A trouble code means electrical problems not mechanical, not to say you may not have any mechanical problems. I don't know nothing about line pressure either, but I do believe my fsm might touch on that subject.

I have strange transmission problems of my own. Very frustrating considering I am planning on turbocharging my car after the body work is finished and the engine is rebuilt. I'll decide what to do about that after I am finished with the exterior. 

Oh, and is your name alex?


----------



## neukin (Dec 21, 2005)

yep this is Alex

thanks for that list and instructions. i have code 4-5-6-7 and 10 lol so wouldnt the line pressure keep all the other solenoids from working. wish i knew more about automatics.


----------



## 1hotsilvia (Jun 11, 2006)

I wouldn't think that line pressure would cause all those codes. Those codes are saying that you have a bad circuit. Have you checked your continuity in your harness assembly? (for the transmission) I have a check list you can perform for these trouble codes they are in my fsm. I am not sure if I can send them to you in an e-mail but I could try if you like. I would think that you have a wiring problem considering solenoid a b and overrun are on one solenoid pack. While the other two are seperate. 

If you like we could arrange to meet. You and my boyfriend have met before (through Adam M.) although you probably don't remember him. My fsm is on our computer and I would be happy to print out whatever you need.


----------



## neukin (Dec 21, 2005)

If you can please do send that info to me, ill send you a pm or something. If i could fix the transmission without replacing ill pay ya something lol


----------



## 1hotsilvia (Jun 11, 2006)

You have mail.


----------



## neukin (Dec 21, 2005)

i dont have mail... lol send it again beats me where you sent it. email me or something so we can get this 240 rockin again. cant go to fast in 1st hehe


----------



## N4ked Squirrel (Apr 21, 2008)

*Bad Tranny*

Hi neukin. 
I have the same prob with my car. It will shift, just not all the time. Sometimes revs to 5k then shifts.
Chances are its not a sensor or your ecu.
Your clutch packs are worn out thats all.
You say the fluid is fairly clean and this is probably the issue. My auto trans only runs because I have not ever changed the fluid. The old nasty fluid in my tranny still has clutch material floating around causing my worn clutch packs to continue functioning (although poorly). The minute I change my fluid the tranny will surely be toast. I've been quoted $1000-$1700 for a rebuild. 
My suggestion:
Buy 5-Speed - $250
Buy Clutch Kit - $250
Buy Swap material - $150
Drop in manual trans. Hope this helps.


----------



## neukin (Dec 21, 2005)

lol that was like 2 years ago bro, but i did do a 5 speed swap, that auto as crap... not to mention the sohc... here is the car now. Will be taking to events here soon.

97 S14 engine/trans - topfeed injector swap
One piece driveshaft 
kaaz lsd
Megan suspension 
Neukin cage
5lug conversion

Will put our new manifold on it soon and boost her


----------

